# Old-dated Post.



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

*all gone thanks.*


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are these the ones you just bought from me?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Brisch said:


> are these the ones you just bought from me?


hey brisch, they are different types and these are larger ones. Thanks.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

*More PICs come*

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Killer deal


----------



## $wuz (Jun 6, 2011)

what a steal!!! wish i had a bigger tank =(


----------



## Rebelthunder (Apr 28, 2011)

are they sold already? if not please give me info on how to pay and shipping details thanks.

bests

Jai


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

bump. Those discus are still available!!! 
Give me an offer, thanks.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

two gone, four left now.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

bump for a killer deal! 

I bought two discus, nice color and healthy, and 10 packs of bloodworm.

Nice guy to deal with!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

out-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

all gone to a new home, thanks.


----------

